# Best YouTube channel for Compound Bow Fundamentals?



## comprido (Dec 15, 2016)

There are thousands of videos on YouTube that purport to teach you how to shoot. I'm sure some are good, but some are bound to be garbage. 

As someone new to archery, its hard to separate the good from the bad. 

What are some of the best channels or videos out there? I'm interested in the basics through intermediate skills of shooting a compound bow. 

Thanks.


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Nockon tv. Bar none.


----------



## bengewarmer (Nov 10, 2013)

+1 for Nockon. It's awesome.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

RCRchery.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Here's the three I would trust and start trying what is being shown and see what works best for you. 

rcrchery - https://www.youtube.com/c/rcrchery

Nock On Archery - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZ0_SNBxvCZyEqURjK8dTPQ

Last Chance Archery, GRIV Thing a Weeks - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUpgsF7r8NUfJ-J7-o1eNvw


----------

